# Feds Pave Way for Driverless Trucks✔️



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

THE MOST OPTIMISTIC analysts project that trucks with empty cabs and a computer at the wheel will travel on U.S. highways in as little as two years with no escort or safety driver in sight now that the Trump administration has signaled its willingness to let tractor-trailers to become truly driverless.

"*Despite deaths, injuries, and crashes involving a variety of semi-autonomous and autonomous vehicle technology across the country, DOT continues to insist that eliminating regulation is the way to achieve safety," the Center for Auto Safety said in a statement. The Transportation Department's document "perfectly captures this administration's approach to protecting people: get out of the way and let industry drive."*

The U.S. Department of Transportation this month announced that it will "no longer assume" that the driver of a commercial truck is human ✔

AND the agency will even "adapt the definitions of 'driver' and 'operator' to recognize that such terms do not refer exclusively to a human, but may in fact include an automated system."✔

https://www.usnews.com/news/nationa...-on-after-feds-pave-way-for-driverless-trucks


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Feds Pave The Way For Driverless Deaths


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

World governments and the wealthy love tech investing


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Had a passenger from Canada who said, autonomous trucks will have 1 truck in the front with a driver driving it, then it will have couple of driverless trucks behind , following it...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seven77 said:


> World governments and the wealthy love tech investing


They Love Eliminating jobs.

Next they will Eliminate Surplus Humans.

Agenda 21


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> They Love Eliminating jobs.
> 
> Next they will Eliminate Surplus Humans.
> 
> Agenda 21











100% former uber drivers


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seven77 said:


> 100% former uber drivers


Fiction is so plausible
Because Human Nature and chains of events form specific patterns.

Soylent Green cracker like wafers out of a box.
This apparition resembles popeyes spinach can. . .

Best with a glass of Milk . . . Clockwork Orange style .. . .


----------

